# What to do with pheasant tails?



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey guys,

Wow, It's been awhile since I've been here!

I just got back from a South Dakota pheasant hunting trip. We did really well and brought home a limit of birds. I saved the tail feathers of most of the birds that were shot and I would like to do something with them.

Such as a Christmas wreath or something along that line. Does anyone have intrustions or pictures of something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

this is what i do......i think it looks okay


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I gave mine to my dad a couple of years ago because my wife was going to throw them and he sold them to a florist in the cities.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I someone that I know has a christmas tree that is done in hunting theme and they stick the tails in the tree along with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Guys that tie flies for fly fishing often like them if you know of anyone who does that.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Those are all great ideas, keep them coming. Isn't selling the feathers illegal?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

I've got a big clear flower vase on the desk used for the phone and computer. I picked some cattails for it and when the season is over I place the tails in it. I have also saved them in groups per season and placed them inside the burial place of the dogs that played the biggest part in getting the tails (or trophy as I call them). They are worth too much for me to throw away or to sell. HPW


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> Isn't selling the feathers illegal?


Waterfowl, not upland.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Avery,

I did the same. Had a ton of them litterally 200 lbs. :lol: BUt some bugs got on them. I guess I never checked them when I put them in the vase and man it was a mess. Had to throw all of them out. Ok so it wasn't 200lbs.


----------

